# Adjusting the shift lever



## Dave C (Jan 26, 2015)

During a repair session on a Craftsman 24" / 5.5 hp machine the shift lever was removed. Is there a simple way to align it again, or does the bottom of the machine have to come apart?

TIA


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

The model number and a picture or two would be helpful.


----------



## jermar (Dec 10, 2014)

In the owners manual, there should be directions for the shift lever in the "change friction wheel" section. On my 20", the say to move the lever to first gear, and measure from the left side to the friction wheel.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Did you find the info you needed ??


----------



## Dave C (Jan 26, 2015)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> Did you find the info you needed ??


The owner's manual echos jermar's post - you need to observe the friction wheel. I was hoping there was a clever way to do it without taking the machine apart. It's my brother's machine and we were able to get the lever to within one "notch" by trial and error. He's OK with it the way it is.

Model is 536.887250 and looks like this -


----------

